# Ole Pederson - aquascaper



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

One of the members asked me who Ole Pederson is.

Ole Pederson is an Associate Professor At The Freshwater Biological Laboratory in University of Copenhagen. He does technical writings on plant physiology.

Some of his articles
- http://www.netpets.com/fish/reference/freshref/wlily.html
- http://www.dupla.com/e028.htm

Some of his tanks


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanx for the pics Jay.

Those are beautiful tanks, 
I really love the bottom two.

I love his use of rocks.

Does he have a web site or is there a web site that showcases his work?

Doug


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Doug,

Here is his web page: http://www.bio-web.dk/op/


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures Jay. The scapes are so simple, yet so amazing!Does anyone know the foreground plants in all of the pictures?


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanx Art, 

I'll check it out.

Doug


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

Would this be the same Ole that is(was?) working at Tropica?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Ole and Claus Christensen of Tropica know if other well. I'm not sure if Ole worked at Tropica, however.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

thanks Jay!

two more questions for everybody. 

1. are Dupla and ADA the best equipments/aquascapes in the world? this question sounds stupid. i just discussed with a friend shortly yesterday. he just mentioned Dupla. honestly, i never heard that brand and anything before until yesterday. see~ i'm a newbie here.

2. any reason why there is no Tropica distributor/dealer in the U. S.? we only can buy book in CA! :roll: 

thanks for answering me those questions. :lol: 

Tim


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Question 1:

Dupla and ADA products are definitely of very high quality (with the high prices ot match), but I wouldn't say that these products are necessary for creating award winning aquascapes by any means. I do think the glass pieces ADA produces are very pretty, though.

Question 2:

Tropica plants are not allowed into the US because their plants are potted in rock wool. The US requires that all incoming plants must not have growing medium on their roots (rock wool, dirt, etc) so that they can be inspected for parasites, nematodes, etc. Tropica won't remove the rock wool from their plants because the added labor costs would make it unprofitable to sell them in the US. 

Anyways, nearly all plants produced by Tropica can already be found in the U.S.

Carlos


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

But not all the plants are Tropica quality.. :wink:


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

That's why you grow them out to Tropica quality. 

Carlos


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

thank you thank you... :lol: :lol: :lol: ...


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Dupla is a German company that was started by two of the pioneers of planted aquariums. Unfortunately, it has since been sold and the company has lost its edge.

Dupla's book, The Optimum Aquarium, was considered a bible for many years. It is actually what got me into serious planted tanks. It is very out of date now, but nevertheless a good read for anyone.

Certainly Dupla and ADA produce very nice, high-end gadgets. They are not needed to create a good planted aquarium. In fact, you can have all the equipment from Dupla or ADA, but if you don't know how to grow plants, you will get no where.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Certainly Dupla and ADA produce very nice, high-end gadgets. They are not needed to create a good planted aquarium. In fact, you can have all the equipment from Dupla or ADA, but if you don't know how to grow plants, you will get no where.


a friend of mine just exactly like that! :roll: he should give his $$$ to me. :lol:


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Dupla has been bought by Red Sea, an Israele company. The future of the Dupla product line is in question. Art used to be the USA distributor for ADA! I guess he doesn't like to talk about it anymore. :wink: 

Tropica plants are not allowed into the USA because their packaging does not conform with USA regulations. Tropica fertilizer is sold in the USA. There are two other big plant nurseries in Europe: Dennerle and Hans Barth. Hans Barth has the patends on many hybrid plants, particularly swords.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

thanks... :wink:


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Ole and Claus Christensen of Tropica know if other well. I'm not sure if Ole worked at Tropica, however.


OK. He was manning the Tropica booth at Aquarama 2003 in Singapore. Though at that time, we didn't know the significance of his presence! What a shame.


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy friends,

I only want to give you a important information about the Ole Pedersen's.

There are two kind of Ole Pedersen "existing" :lol:

The first Ole Pedersen 1 is a scientist of aquatic plants and other plants. He writing a lot of articel for the Tropica website and he have a very good friendly partnership to the staff of Tropica. Esspecially to Ole Pedersen 2.

Ole Pedersen 2 working in the nursery of Tropica - Denmark. He has a very big knowledge about all different aquatic and tropical plants. Thats the man stay in the background of the Tropica company. He is testing different fertilizer, testing new plants and thinking about new products. And also he set up the most of the show tanks at the exhibitions. 
The pictures and the tanks you see are all from Ole Pedersen 2. I know them very good and meeting them every year serveral times. A very nice and funny man. I learn many things from him.

I hope this informations are usefull, for you.

Best regards,

Oliver

Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------

